# Glenda Gilson / Rosanna Davidson - where to buy their clothes



## foxi_fitzi

I knew this title would catch your attention  

This thread is mostly for girls but if the lads (having female friends/girlfriends/etc.) can help by all means please do!

I am a creature of habit and religiously return to Grafton & Henry Street in search of my fashion must haves.

I've been very good and saved like a mad thing for functions coming up this year. I want to look fabulous and splash out on eyecatching and unique clothes/outfits.

My title is Glenda & Rosanna because I want their clothes  They both live in Dublin and I bet they shop in the capital also.

So my question is: Where does Glenda & Rosanna shop, or where can I shop to find hot clothes??

Thanks everyone,

ff


----------



## Oilean Beag

*Re: Glenda Gilson / Rosanna Davidson*

Try the very far left side of the Royal Hibernian Way, just off Grafton Street, near the new Guess shop. There a number of high end boutiques there where you will find beautiful clothes. 

Secondly, hit the Westbury Mall at the other side of Grafton Street together with Powerscourt shopping centre & surrounding streets.....

These places are pricey, but you will get the 'wow' factor. 

FYI Im sure Rosanna & Glenda are given a lot of clothes, as I can think of a very crude way of saying that they are spot light lovers ( but I wont say it !).  

If you even visit those shops, you might get some good ideas for styles, without having to spring for the full on designer label. A bit of faith in your own style might be called for , as Im not sure that the style of the two above is something I personally would  like to emulate.


----------



## Newbie!

Julian in Stephens Green
Lara in Dame Lame
another shop next door to the Wetbury hotel..forget the name


----------



## DrMoriarty

Glenda Gilson & Rosanna Davidson are selling off their clothes?


----------



## ClubMan

No but the original thread title was even less meaningful until I edited it.


----------



## DrMoriarty

*Re: Glenda Gilson / Rosanna Davidson*



SNB said:


> I can think of a very crude way of saying that they are spot light lovers ( but I wont say it !).
> [...] Im not sure that the style of the two above is something I personally would like to emulate.


Typical begrudgery!


----------



## Oilean Beag

A picture says a thousand words


----------



## danaforever

Chica in the Westbury Mall would be one of your best bets.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: Glenda Gilson / Rosanna Davidson*



DrMoriarty said:


> Typical begrudgery!


Where can I get that gear - the stuff your men are wearing I mean?


----------



## liteweight

Foxi can't reply here!


----------



## muffin1973

Can she read the posts and just not reply or not even read the posts??


----------



## ClubMan

S/he can read the posts.


----------



## DrMoriarty

*Re: Glenda Gilson / Rosanna Davidson*



ClubMan said:


> Where can I get that gear - the stuff your men are wearing I mean?


[broken link removed] you go. Complete with accessories.

[broken link removed]

Wear it with pride.


----------



## liteweight

ClubMan said:


> S/he can read the posts.



If Foxi's a 'he'. we're into a whole different topic!


----------



## liteweight

*Re: Glenda Gilson / Rosanna Davidson*



DrMoriarty said:


> [broken link removed] you go. Complete with accessories.
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> Wear it with pride.



Ah men in tool belts.....(insert Homer Simpson drool).


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: Glenda Gilson / Rosanna Davidson*



DrMoriarty said:


> [broken link removed] you go. Complete with accessories.
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> Wear it with pride.


Job's OXO!


----------



## Mag2006

Try bebo...LOL!!!. Do you really want to copy those two?!?. You are much better off with your own style. I love shopping and clothes but certainly won't copy any celeb...just what I like!. You buy what suits you...not just coz it's in fashion. They do get alot of their stuff for free aswell remember that!


----------



## Vanilla

*Re: Glenda Gilson / Rosanna Davidson*



ClubMan said:


> Job's OXO!


 

Aargh, fifth attempt to post this. OK, please ClubMan, what does above mean? I did google, but no luck.


----------



## efm

It's a colloquillism (sp?) meaning "a task completed" - I think it might come from OXO advertising in the past but I can't find a reference to it

Edit: ney001 got in before me with a better explanation and a reference!


----------



## ney001

yup - job's oxo


----------



## Vanilla

Thanks Ney and efm, been meaning to ask that for a while.


----------



## Ham Slicer

Glenda Gilson was on Rodge & Podge last night.  Nothing to aspire to.

She looked like like she used the same make-up and hair stylist as the two lads.


----------



## ClubMan

Ham Slicer said:


> Glenda Gilson *was on* Rodge & Podge last night.


Snigger!


----------



## CMCR

Clubman - you're filthy!


----------

